# Getting finishing supplies in Canada



## justing (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey guys, 
Does anyone know where I can order finishing supplies in Canada? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*I'd like to know too.*

Yes it is hard to find refinishing supplies....especially when companies like Stew Mac and other suppliers wont ship a lot of it to Canada. I have seen clear aerosol lacquer at Home Depot but other than that zilch. Some bodyshops will paint guitar bodies but if you want to do it yourself....without having to buy a compressor and expensive autobody paint.......it is hard.
Does anybody Know??
Ray


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey fella's...

I am a professional woodworker/custom furniture maker by trade. I build guitars for fun - but making and finishing furniture is my living. The best places to get industrial quality finishing products (like lacquers, various stains, selaers, etc) are not the home depot type shops but the places that supply guys like me. You should look up finishing supply companies (for instance, John E. Goudey in Toronto) that manufacture the stuff, tell them what you want to do with it and let them guide you. Personally, I use a post catalyzed acid cure lacquer, and its tough as a polyurethane, applies as easily as a lacquer but is kind of nasty stuff. Not something you want to spray in the house. Any industrial type finish (ala automotive urethanes for example, or the stuff I am talking about) are meant to be sprayed in a proper paint booth with protective equipment so you dont harm you lungs... safety stuff aside, I suggest you try either a commercial distributer, or check out some furniture shops (if there are around where you live) and see what they use, and if they will sell some. I do, but only to guys I know know how to properly use it. Also, ALL this stuff is hazardous materials and will not be able to go by purolator, canada post, etc. Only private couriers or transport companies will touch the stuff.

Hope that helps some...

AJC


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey ajcoholic,

Have you tried the finishing products from Lee Valley? I'm curious in particular about their "French polish" which comes pre-mixed and is supoosedly easier to apply than "real" french polish...

In Montreal, a good place to get finishing supplies is Langevin and Forest on Pie-IX boulevard. They also have a good selection on exotic woods and even luthier-grade tonewoods.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The only thing I get from Lee Valley in regards to finishing is Tung Oil for cutting boards..  I dont use french polish and cant comment on that stuff, sorry!

I do know Lee Valley (who I deal with mostly for tools and some hardware) is a top notch outfit and offer 3 month return, no quesations asked if their products dont fulfill your needs.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Lee Valley sells Deft Brushing Lacquer as well as the same product in aerosol cans. It's a good product but you will have to let it cure or three weeks or so before you can wetsand & buff it.;


----------



## Mohawk Finishing Products (May 5, 2021)

Hello all
there is also Ardec in Quebec that sell online across Canada
check them out at ardec.ca
tell them Roger from Mohawk Finishing Products send you


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Wood Essence in Saskatchewan 
Ardec in Quebec.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I think this has been posted before but try this place.





Great Lakes Custom Colour - Canadian Nitrocellulose Lacquer Company


Canada's top choice in custom Nitrocellulose guitar lacquer for all of your kits, projects and refins. Our lacquer is available in aerosol cans or standard containers to make projects easy with less equipment for anyone looking for a custom shop look at an affordable price.



greatlakescustomcolour.com


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Richelieu carries some lacquer and they supply most of the hardware chains.

Goudey in Toronto Micro-brewing Stains and Lacquers - John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd. manufactures nitro lacquer and stains. Their products along with the Dover line of spray lacquer is available at certain paint shops.
You would still need to figure out your own tinting.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Mohawk makes excellent quality stuff, available numerous places in Canada:




__





Wood Lacquers - Ardec - Finishing Products


Lacquers are coatings that are similar to varnishes except that they are much more liquid, dry faster, are generally more durable, and offer a greater variety of shades and sheen. They are almost always sprayed and are widely used for finishing kitchen c




ardec.ca


----------

